# A few chuming tips



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>TIP # 58</o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Chum Bags & Chum Baskets[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">by[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Capt. Ken Roy<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I use a lot of chum so it comes naturally that I have Shark problems from time to time. Most of the time I use the orange plastic mesh bags but they are mighty prone to Shark damage and they are also an environmental hazard.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">My friend Joe Graves made me a chum "basket" out of 1/2" mesh galvanized hardware cloth. I can use the boxed chum in it and I seem to get more action as it puts out more and larger chunks. Granted, a box of chum doesn't last as long as the bagged stuff..<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This chum "Basket" is nothing more than a metal mesh box with the top open. I drop the frozen chum in the basket and tie it shut with the line I hang it on. Joe sized it to fit a standard 5# chum or bait box.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">It gets bit by Sharks but they usually only bite it once. Big Tigers eat the whole thing. They keep biting and yanking until they get the bag.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">When I am chumming for bottom fish, I use the orange bags hooked on my Jewfish rig. I catch a Jewfish or big Shark pretty often this way.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Mesh Laundry bags work too but they can get to stinking mighty bad if you don?t wash them carefully.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tip # 59<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Chum Churn Modifications[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">by[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Capt. Ken Roy<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I started modifying my Chum Churn before I ever chopped bait in it. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">First I added a safety line to the filler cap. I made the safety line out of 300# mono. One end has a loop that fits tightly around the filler spout, attached with a double barrel leader sleeve pulled tightly so that it will not slip off. The other end of the safety line has a crimp on electrical terminal with a 1/4" hole. I drilled a 1/4" hole in the filler cap, inserted a 1" X 1/4"-20tpi machine screw thru the terminal then thru the cap and screwed on a self locking nut. The safety line has just enough slack to allow easy removal of the cap. The cap is safe and operates easily.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Second, I made a safety line for the entire Chum Churn out of 300# mono. It attaches to the "Hook" portion of the CC between the vinyl cover and the bolt that limits the travel of the churn. It is secured with a double barrel leader sleeve. The opposite end of the safety line has a 6" loop for a hollow base cleat. Again, I used a leader sleeve to form the loop.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Third, I wrote my boat name on the CC in several places for security sake.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Finally, I made a ring out of hot orange tape to wrap around the CC again for security. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I have come to the conclusion that there is nothing the world that I can't improve upon, foul up---or break.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tip # 60<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Chum Chunker[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*by*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*Capt. Ken Roy*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I bought 3 identical knives at the Sheriff's Youth Ranch Store. (Good Will works too) These are large, serrated edge stainless steel butcher knives. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I removed the handle from 2 of the knives then removed the hilt from these 2. (Dremel tool with abrasive cutting wheel)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Next I drilled a 1/8" hole 1? from each end of each blade. (note: Hole alignment is critical.) <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Next I took 4 small blocks of 1/2? Starboard and drilled 1/8? holes in them. These blocks are spacers.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I attached the 2 handleless blades, one on either side of the knife with the handle, using the spacers to keep them spaced. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This 3 bladed knife cuts 3 chunks off a Sardine Menhaden or Cigar minnow with one easy stroke, making chum chunking an easier chore.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tip #61[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Scallop Chum (Actually for Sheepshead)[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">by [/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*Capt. Ken Roy*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Next time you go scalloping, save the guts you suck out of the scallops with your shop vacuum. Dump the canister of your shop vac into a large jar and keep it on ice until you get home. Freeze and store the scallop guts in pint Tupperware containers.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This stuff makes great Sheepshead chum. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tip # 62<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Sheepshead Chum from the Grocery Store[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">by[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Capt. Ken Roy<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Try this next time you go Sheepshead fishing. Buy a few bottles of CLAM JUICE used in gumbo and a few cans of either minced crab and/or minced clams. All are about a buck each! GO TO YOUR FAFORITE HOLE AND START CHUMMING. This really turns the bite on. Don?t forget the can opener!!! <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Thanks to Capt. Morgan for this tip.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Added[/B]: Cook 1 pound of regular white rice, drain and cool with ice water. Drain again and add the Clam Juice to it and allow it to soak over nigh while keeping it cold. Work great for Drum and Sheepshead. Of course, in the summer, Pinfish will be there in hordes.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tip # 63<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Chum Choice by Species[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*by *<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*Capt. Ken Roy*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">In the summer time I use lots of chum. In the shallow, hot water I frequent, you gotta hedge your bet anyway you can. Chumming is a great way. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Target species determines the chum ingredients and size of chum.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Redfish--My favorite is cracked Blue crab. Broken live shrimp is great followed by broken fresh dead. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sheepshead--Cracked **** oysters, barnacles, cracked crab, broken fresh shrimp. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Black Drum--Same as above. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Mackerel--Frozen chum block and some Menhaden oil in a drip bottle. Chop up a few minnows (small chunks) from time to time but don't feed the Macks. Use only enough chum to keep 'em interested. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Cobia and Kingfish?Same as Mackerel but use more and bigger chunks. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Baitfish?Canned cat food or Jack Mackerel mixed with cooked rice or bread. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">When you hook a fish, don?t pull the chum bag all the way in. Keep the chum going. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If you are chumming for Mackerel, be prepared for bigger fish to horn in occasionally. Keep heavy tackle at hand. You will definitely loose a Mackerel or two to Sharks and Cudas when chumming.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">_<U>You can use rotten chum in the right location and catch more fish than you will using the best chum in the wrong location</U>_. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tip#64<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Chumming for Bottom Fish[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">by[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Capt. Ken Roy[/B]<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Cut a chum block into 6 equal pieces while it is still frozen. Place one of these pieces in a small paper sack along with a half dozen Sardines cut into 4 pieces.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Snap a 32oz sinker to the end of the line on a heavy rod. Put the sinker inside the sack and poke a couple of feet of line down inside the sack and twist the sack closed. Take a couple of half hitches around the twisted portion of the sack. Drop sack to bottom and reel up 6' or so. Allow it to sit there for a few seconds then make a couple of sharp yanks on the rod. The sinker will break thru the bag dumping out the chum right in thearea you are fishing. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This will often start or revitalize a bite for most bottom fish.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tip #65<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Chumming for Cobia off Destin and P?Cola[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">by[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Capt. Ken Roy<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">When the Cobia run is in full swing, Cobia that get in the area of the passes are home free for a little while because they are harder to spot in deep, sometimes stainedwater. This is a great equalizer for boats without towers if you know this trick.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Ichartered Destin for 5 years and in P'cola for 6. Every spring, I'd anchor outside the pass and chum---HEAVILY) On outgoing tide (my favorite) I'd anchor on the East side of the pass, fairly close in. On the incoming tide, I'd anchor on the East side of the pass further offshore--a little further out than where the tower boats were cruising. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Live bait under a float, live bait on a heavy sinker suspended about 5' off the bottom and one free swimmer. Hold a bait right at the boat for a pitch bait. All baits are rigged with wire because Kingfish can be a problem.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Deploy one chum bag on the surface and another at 20'. Fish for Mackerel and any bottom fish that comes by. Chop 'em for chum. When you get a Cobia hookup, try to get another bait close to him. Expect multiple hookups.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> Believe me, this works. Always has, always will.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tip #66<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Deep Water Chumming with Menhaden Oil[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">by[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Capt. Ken Roy<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Soak broken pieces of cinder block in Menhaden oil over night. When you get anchored, drop them to the bottom. The crushed rock used for road building will soak up Menhaden oil and release it slowly too. It can be be broad cast over an area. Sometimes it will liven up a sluggish bite from bottom fish. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I often cut Menhaden Oil 50:50 with cheap cooking oil and it still gets the job done.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tip #67<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Guaranteed to Cut a Penny Shears[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">by[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Capt. Ken Roy[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">I found this tip back in the archives. It isn?t mine and I do not know who posted it<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">These shears were about $10 when they were first introduced but now days you can buy then for about $2. Use them to clip the tails off live bait for more erratic action and more scent. They can also be used to chunk up small baitfish. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If you really need to, you can always cut a penny.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet post man!! Thanx for all the tips...I like #60 the best!!!

Keep em comming man!:toast


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

What happen to tip 2-59?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Tips 1-57 and tips 68-250 or so will be in an E-Book I have almost finished. Hopefully it will be ready by June. Many of the tips will be illustrated with photos, hand drawings and computer generated drawings. This is my original stuff, not a copy of a long dead book or stuff plagarized from all over. This is real stuff, not BS. 

I pulled these out of the list because they fit in the above thread.

It looks like my PVC Projects for Boating and Fishing E-Book will be ready in a few weeks.

I got sidetracked by some Kayak tips that have taken far too much of my time.

These E-Books are the result of about 60 years of fishing experience for me and about 25 for my son. Hopefully they will help make my retirement a little easier. From what I saw of my "Gross Adjusted Income" for last year, statistically speaking, I am living below the poverty level so I hope this works.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

nice! make sure to pimp your e-book here. i know i'd buy a copy!


----------

